# Not the best but the Right fit for the Bulls.



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

With the Bulls first round pick Via NY the Chicago Bulls select... Adam Morrison. 

Yes Lamarcus Aldrige would fill a need
Yes Tyrus Thomas would fill a need
Yes Rudy Gay might have been to Special to pass up on

But Adam Morrison is the right fit for the Chicago Bulls. We need to stop thinking about Aldrige and Thomas as guys the Bulls NEED, but start thinking about if these players would play hard for Coach Scott Skiles, I cant say for sure guys like Thomas or Aldrige will buy into Skiles system and work outs But i can see Adam Morrison buying into it 100%. Adam Morrison is a Chicago Bull type of player, He will go all out each and every game, sure he isnt a great defender just yet but playing under Skiles and practicing with players like Nocioni and Hinrich can turn that all around. Tyrus Thomas is a interesting player but at 6'9 is he really the player the Bulls could have needed against Miami? Sure Aldrige with his solid size and good skill set would have been needed in this series but was he going to stop Shaqs 30 20 game? Adam Morrison for sure would have had a solid or even great series against Miami's horrible Perimeter defense. 

I think the best thing the Bulls can do is Draft Adam Morrison and Trade down to draft Patrick O'Bryant who is the Most NBA ready body out there, a legit 7 footer with the size and skills to make an impact right away, sign Joel Pryzbilla in the offseason and the Bulls might just have solved their front court woes. 

If New Orleans got the Next Isiah Thomas
If The Cavaliers got the Next Magic Johnson
If the Heat got the next Micheal Jordan
If the Suns got the next Shaq
If thie Raptors got the next Malone
IF the Magic got the Next Barkley 
Then why cant the Bulls get the next Bird?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think thats a terrible idea myself. Morrison duplicates a position we are strong at, isn't a good defender, and has diabetes which could get tricky during a long NBA season. No thanks how you came up with him as the right fit for the Bulls is beyond me. We need bigs, we need bigger 2's...period.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm fine drafting Morrison, but Luol Deng would HAVE to be traded to avoid log-jam. I haven't ruled out Deng being traded via consolidation if it lands us a good starting big man. But honestly, I think we need some freaks, which is why I'd prefer Tyrus Thomas over Morrison, not to mention over everyone in this draft.


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

I don't think Morrison would've done anything more than Nocioni did for us.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> terrible idea. No thanks, how you came up with him as the right fit for the Bulls is beyond me. .


exactly


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

If you guys seriously think a 6'9 220 pound PF/C is the missing piece to the Bulls Championship dream then you guys seriously have a problem. Adam Morrison is someone who will easilly average 20 points a game for an entire NBA season, on a team that has nobody even close to sniffing 20 on the Bulls.

What i want to know is how is Adam Morrison not a right fit on the Bulls? Adam Morrison is a hard worker, a Jordan'esque competitor and a great shooter. What makes Tyrus Thomas so special, is it just because he can jump real high? I like Thomas but I just do no see him doing the things that is needed of a Center in the NBA, If he can average 10 and 10 then I am pretty sure most of you guys on here would be inlove with him, but what the Bulls need is someone who has a shot at being a 25+ point scorer and THERE IS NO WAY NOOOOO WAY that Thomas will ever come close to that EVER.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I can understand what you've said, but is there any question who you guys draft? LaMarcus Aldridge. Draft him and the Bulls are SET. For years.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> If you guys seriously think a 6'9 220 pound PF/C is the missing piece to the Bulls Championship dream then you guys seriously have a problem. Adam Morrison is someone who will easilly average 20 points a game for an entire NBA season, on a team that has nobody even close to sniffing 20 on the Bulls.
> 
> What i want to know is how is Adam Morrison not a right fit on the Bulls? Adam Morrison is a hard worker, a Jordan'esque competitor and a great shooter. What makes Tyrus Thomas so special, is it just because he can jump real high? I like Thomas but I just do no see him doing the things that is needed of a Center in the NBA, If he can average 10 and 10 then I am pretty sure most of you guys on here would be inlove with him, but what the Bulls need is someone who has a shot at being a 25+ point scorer and THERE IS NO WAY NOOOOO WAY that Thomas will ever come close to that EVER.



Adam Morrison isn't atheletic, isn't a great defender, and has the diabetic issue. He may score 20ppg in the NBA but whoever he is going up against will probably score 25. I don't see Tyrus Thomas as a center, I see him as a J O'neal type 4. He has good size for the 4, great atheleticism, he is a very good rebounder, defender, and shot blocker and has some offense in the post which should only get better. I don't think what the Bulls need is a dynamic scorer, they need to add pieces to the TEAM concept, a post presence, a big man, and a 2 guard with height to be specific. Morrison is also a three and we are already loaded with Noce & Deng, both of which will probably be better pros than Morrison.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> If you guys seriously think a 6'9 220 pound PF/C is the missing piece to the Bulls Championship dream then you guys seriously have a problem. Adam Morrison is someone who will easilly average 20 points a game for an entire NBA season, on a team that has nobody even close to sniffing 20 on the Bulls.
> 
> What i want to know is how is Adam Morrison not a right fit on the Bulls? Adam Morrison is a hard worker, a Jordan'esque competitor and a great shooter. What makes Tyrus Thomas so special, is it just because he can jump real high? I like Thomas but I just do no see him doing the things that is needed of a Center in the NBA, If he can average 10 and 10 then I am pretty sure most of you guys on here would be inlove with him, but what the Bulls need is someone who has a shot at being a 25+ point scorer and THERE IS NO WAY NOOOOO WAY that Thomas will ever come close to that EVER.


And Adam Morrison: you guys have Ben Gordon, Luol Deng, and Andres Nocioni, all quality players. Morrison would make things mighty crowded.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> I can understand what you've said, but is there any question who you guys draft? LaMarcus Aldridge. Draft him and the Bulls are SET. For years.


 I like LaMarcus Aldrige alot, but he seems like a player who will never try to step up and get His Own Shots if you know what I mean, his Texan Longhorns kept him from being a dominant player in Collage and it seemed like he was Ok with that. I dont know if Aldrige can take Scott Skiles type of Coaching. But who Knows if Anything I have LaMarcus Aldrige much higher then Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> I like LaMarcus Aldrige alot, but he seems like a player who will never try to step up and get His Own Shots if you know what I mean, his Texan Longhorns kept him from being a dominant player in Collage and it seemed like he was Ok with that. I dont know if Aldrige can take Scott Skiles type of Coaching. But who Knows if Anything I have LaMarcus Aldrige much higher then Tyrus Thomas.



I think Aldridge will do a lot better in the pros with pg's who actually try to feed him the ball. I'm really not sure who I like better between Aldridge and Thomas. Thomas is slightly younger and has more potential bit Aldridge has a great deal of potential and could hit the ground running (throretically). I guess if I had to choose I would choose Aldridge but it isn't by a landslide.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Aren't Deng and Thomas about the same size? Deng: 6'9" 220; Thomas 6'9" 218. I don't think the Bulls would be looking to add another combo forward.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Aren't Deng and Thomas about the same size? Deng: 6'9" 220; Thomas 6'9" 218. I don't think the Bulls would be looking to add another combo forward.


 Thomas is about 6'9 but people think he will either be an NBA Center or Power Foward, I say No way hes going to pull that off.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

ace20004u said:


> Adam Morrison isn't atheletic, isn't a great defender, and has the diabetic issue. He may score 20ppg in the NBA but whoever he is going up against will probably score 25. I don't see Tyrus Thomas as a center, I see him as a J O'neal type 4. He has good size for the 4, great atheleticism, he is a very good rebounder, defender, and shot blocker and has some offense in the post which should only get better. I don't think what the Bulls need is a dynamic scorer, they need to add pieces to the TEAM concept, a post presence, a big man, and a 2 guard with height to be specific. Morrison is also a three and we are already loaded with Noce & Deng, both of which will probably be better pros than Morrison.


pretty much....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Aren't Deng and Thomas about the same size? Deng: 6'9" 220; Thomas 6'9" 218. I don't think the Bulls would be looking to add another combo forward.


it's been reported by espn to DEATH that the bulls want Tyrus Thomas...

Thomas isn't a SF although he does move as swift as one...


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> I like LaMarcus Aldrige alot, but he seems like a player who will never try to step up and get His Own Shots if you know what I mean, his Texan Longhorns kept him from being a dominant player in Collage and it seemed like he was Ok with that. I dont know if Aldrige can take Scott Skiles type of Coaching. But who Knows if Anything I have LaMarcus Aldrige much higher then Tyrus Thomas.


But the Bulls should unleash him and let him become a dominant low post player on both ends. Chicago really needs that scorer down low.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

TheBigDonut said:


> But the Bulls should unleash him and let him become a dominant low post player on both ends. Chicago really needs that scorer down low.


 Iam not going to argue against LaMarcus Aldrige, I really like the Kid hes right there with Morrison on my list. Aldrige looks more NBA ready then Thomas, I dont believe that Thomas will be a dominant player in the NBA I just dont see it. I mean everything I hear about THomas is usually around Potential and how high his ceiling is, It just reminds me to much of Tyson Chandler. What Morrison brings is an NBA ready Offensive game, Deng and Noce are good players but if you have a chance at drafting a potential superstar you take it. Just reading at NBAdraft.net's Weakness Report it just reminds you so much of Tyson Chandler... 

Weaknesses: Unproven, must prove himself on the college level ... Must put on a good deal of weight as he can be pushed around due to lack of bulk . *He needs at least 20-25 pounds of muscle * ... How well he weight trains and maintains his agility will be huge ... He's so talented he can get away with not hustling or working hard, so staying intense and focused is important ... Needs to become better conditioned, gets winded easily ... *Has a bit of a hitch on his free throw shot * ... *He's a risky pick because it's uncertain how his body will turn out*. *Will he be able to add the weight?*

At 6'9 218 I can imagine Thomas being a world beater. Especially in a league full of monsters at the PF spot.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

you forget Kenyon Martin was that size and he WAS one of the best PF's in the league at one time...

He's very K-Mart ish' but he also could be a Shawn Marion type...

There's nothing wrong with people saying he has a "high ceiling" and alot of "potential"...yeah, they might of said that about Tyson, but they've also said that about Dwight Howard, Amare Stoudamire & other young unproven bigmen...

The Bulls are BUILT on defense and seeing that he's one of the BEST defenders in college basketball, I'd say that already puts him LEVELS above Morrison in John Paxson & Scott Skiles eyes. If you play no D, you sit on the bench, that's how it's BEEN in chicago with Skiles running the show. So, what makes u think they'll keep one of the WORST defenders (morrison) in college basketball on the floor?

If Curry's heart problems scared Paxson, u could imagine how he feels about the kids Diabetes issues.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

ace20004u said:


> I don't see Tyrus Thomas as a center, I see him as a J O'neal type 4. He has good size for the 4, great atheleticism, he is a very good rebounder, defender, and shot blocker and has some offense in the post which should only get better.


Well then how would Thomas be a J'Oneal type PF? Oneal is a Dynamic scorer i would like to think, the man did score 55 points only 1 year ago. Yeah Thomas has decent size for the 4 but not 6'11 260 like Oneal and Lets just Say Yeah Thomas can be the next J'Oneal do we have 5 years to give him just for he can develop? I mean you look around league, most PF's are around 6'9-6'11 but allways around or over 245 Lbs, I think Thomas Soaking Wet is probably around 215-219. I would think that maybe Thomas is closer to Kenyon Martin but even Martin is a SOLID 240 lbs but isnt anywhere near a dominant force. 

At the best expect a Marcus Camby type career from Thomas.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> At the best expect a Marcus Camby type career from Thomas.


He's NOTHING like Camby, so why should we EXPECT that?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> you forget Kenyon Martin was that size and he WAS one of the best PF's in the league at one time...
> 
> He's very K-Mart ish' but he also could be a Shawn Marion type...
> 
> ...


Well Kmart also had a 4 years of College under his belt i believe. 

I do understand that the Bulls are build on Defense, but common its not like we shut down any of the teams we played in the Playoffs the last 2 years, we need a big time scorer someone who can make the big shot, you can play all the great defense you want but if you dont score your just going to be another middle of the pack team. 

Heck Gordon was considered to be a horrible defender last year and hes improved his defense, so why cant we expect that from Adam Morrison???


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> He's NOTHING like Camby, so why should we EXPECT that?


Soooo he doesnt Rebound Well, Block Shots Well, Play Solid Defense, is slighty on the undersized range and Has an average Offensive game and cant Dunk and Jump High?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Soooo he doesnt Rebound Well, Block Shots Well, Play Solid Defense, is slighty on the undersized range and Has an average Offensive game and cant Dunk and Jump High?


you can say that about atleast a dozen SF, PF's & C's in the league...

The Marcus Camby Comparison is off as hell

so is this thread...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> you can say that about atleast a dozen SF, PF's & C's in the league...
> 
> The Marcus Camby Comparison is off as hell
> 
> so is this thread...


Well I would like to just take your word, But please give off some reasons as to why Hes no where near the type of Player Marcus Camby is?

Marcus Camby is an amazing Shot blocker and at one time was a super athletic freak. Camby is about 230 pounds and thats about 15 pounds heavier then Tyrus Thomas.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I already posted this in another thread, but I think Thomas compares well with Hakim Warrick.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

TwinkieTowers said:


> I already posted this in another thread, but I think Thomas compares well with Hakim Warrick.


I'm gonna presume that's NOT a compliment.

Gimmie Aldridge. After Tyson's pitiful performance in these playoffs, I'm more sold on Aldridge than ever.... :curse:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Thomas has "it." Aldridge doesnt, in the moment his team needed him most and for most of the game, he was nowhere to be found. Glen Davis pretty much punked him.


Thomas is a competitor and has a lot more skills than people are giving him credit for. Kid has a nice jumper, fadeaway, and drop step.


----------



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

I like Thomas, he can blocks/alters shots better than Tyson. I believe he will be a very good rebounder in the NBA. Even though he weights 220, he seems tough and plays very hard. He will work hard to get rebounds. He has extemely long arms and has explosive jumping ability. People keep questioning his height??? He is long enough to play the 4 in the league. As a matter of fact I bet his standing reach is higher than most four's in the league. Combine his jumping ability with his length, there aren't may 4's which are longer than he is. For example L Aldridge, who I also like, is listed at 6' 11'' but he doesn't play defense, change shots, rebound, block shot or play above the rim like Thomas. In my opinion Thomas plays bigger than LA on the defensive end. 

If we draft him, he probably won't start and will probably play about 10 minutes a game because his offensive game is very raw. They say he has a jump shot but I very rarely saw him shot the jumper. I don't know if he has a post game because Big Baby got most of the touches in the post. We would be drafting him because of potential.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaFuture said:


> Thomas has "it." Aldridge doesnt, in the moment his team needed him most and for most of the game, he was nowhere to be found. Glen Davis pretty much punked him.
> 
> 
> Thomas is a competitor and has a lot more skills than people are giving him credit for. Kid has a nice jumper, fadeaway, and drop step.


Dwyane Wade was pretty much punked by Hinrich (and slapped in the face by Collison) in the Final Four. I wonder how that turned out.

Aldridge has an established back-to-the-basket post game (albeit in college) that can spread out the offense. He also has the ability to play face-up offense that would fit into the current Bulls' sets.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

You just compared Glenn Davis to Dwayne Wade. One of these things is not like the other. 




Aldridge was scared of Davis despite having a speed and size advantage on him. He didnt try and get position to him, ask for lobs, or try to put it on the floor and drive by him. Instead he settled for fadeaway jump shots. That tells me a lot about his mental makeup.


----------



## ChiSox (Jun 9, 2004)

I like Morrison and believe he will be a good player in the league. If we draft him he would get very few minutes. I believe Deng is a better player than Morrison in every aspect on the game. Deng is a better defender, rebounder, shooter, scorer and more atheletic. Deng and Morrison are around the same age. Put Deng on Gonzaga and I believe he would have better numbers. 

Noch is better than Deng right now and all three of the play small forward. I just don't see Morrison playing much.

If Paxson wants potential he will draft one of the young bigs or Gay. Tyrus Thomas, LaMarcus Aldridge and Bargnani will struggle in their 1st year because the lack the strength to play in the post.

If he wants someone who will make contribute right away, he will draft Brandon Roy, Sheldon Williams, or Carney. If we needed a small forward I would include Morrison to this list.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

DaFuture said:


> You just compared Glenn Davis to Dwayne Wade.


No...I compared LaMarcus Aldridge to Dwyane Wade, and not from a positional standpoint.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

DaFuture said:


> Aldridge was scared of Davis despite having a speed and size advantage on him. He didnt try and get position to him, ask for lobs, or try to put it on the floor and drive by him. Instead he settled for fadeaway jump shots. That tells me a lot about his mental makeup.


I do love LA but this is the truth...

He wasn't being agressive nor did he try to change his game plan when the turnarounds weren't dropping....he didn't show ANY leadership abilities or anything CLOSE to it that game....I'm not saying he won't be a good player in the NBA, but I'm pretty sure that will play a huge factor for paxson when it comes draft time. He's had the "soft" tag on his back since High School I read on a few draft sites. Skiles made it clear that our bigs were soft and we needed some toughness inside. He also said that he'd wish we had a big that would just DUNK with authority on the defense from time to time.

I didn't see Thomas get battered by any big ANY time I saw him in action. He holds his own VERY well for a 220lb pf....And to watch him STALK players to alter their shots is a THING of BEAUTY

Tyrus Thomas will be a Chicago Bull


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

The ROY said:


> I do love LA but this is the truth...
> 
> He wasn't being agressive nor did he try to change his game plan when the turnarounds weren't dropping....he didn't show ANY leadership abilities or anything CLOSE to it that game....I'm not saying he won't be a good player in the NBA, but I'm pretty sure that will play a huge factor for paxson when it comes draft time. He's had the "soft" tag on his back since High School I read on a few draft sites. Skiles made it clear that our bigs were soft and we needed some toughness inside. He also said that he'd wish we had a big that would just DUNK with authority on the defense from time to time.
> 
> ...


I haven't watched as much college basketball as the rest of you. But it's hard to believe that a guy who was physically intimidated by Big Baby would not disappear completely in a playoff game facing Shaq. One has to wonder how well Thomas would do without Big Baby clearing the way for him as well. Dominant tall skinny college players have a way of disappearing in the NBA if they are asked to play the center position (e.g., Ralph Sampson).

That said, the Bulls would benefit from having either of these two players. But they will need a big 7 footer in the paint to protect them from NBA mastadons so they can show their stuff. Przybilla would do nicely in that regard. Toronto knows this as well, and you can bet they will bid on the one unrestricted mastadon available this summer that can protect Bosh.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

I think people are confusing "intimidated" with "had a bad game."


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I think people are confusing "intimidated" with "had a bad game."


I don't know about that, in the beginning of the game Aldridge tried to score from the post, but he didn't have a chance of moving Davis just one inch. Then he settled for fadeaway jumpers and practically missed them all.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> I think people are confusing "intimidated" with "had a bad game."


he was intimadated, therefore..he had a badgame..

he stated BEFORE the game that he didn't wanna bang with big baby...WHY would u openly state that?!?!?! there's PF's and C's a HELL of alot bigger than Davis in the NBA. If he's scared of a 310lb, 6"8 guy in college, what will he say when he's faced with the KG, JO, Amare, and Dwight's of the NBA? Hell even Al Jefferson & Ike Diogu prolly would scare him to death. The problem with him is, he doesn't use his other abilities to his advantage, like his speed and height.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

LegoHat said:


> I don't know about that, in the beginning of the game Aldridge tried to score from the post, but he didn't have a chance of moving Davis just one inch. Then he settled for fadeaway jumpers and practically missed them all.


I'm not sure that means he was intimidated. It just means that he realized he was weaker than a player and stopped trying to do what he knew he had no chance of doing. That seems to me to be smart basketball. No sense in banging your head against the wall trying to do the impossible.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man if the Bulls mess this draft up by taking Morrison or Thomas, I will be laughing. Thomas still doesn't even have a position.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Thomas is a Power Forward.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> he was intimadated, therefore..he had a badgame..
> 
> he stated BEFORE the game that he didn't wanna bang with big baby...WHY would u openly state that?!?!?! there's PF's and C's a HELL of alot bigger than Davis in the NBA. If he's scared of a 310lb, 6"8 guy in college, what will he say when he's faced with the KG, JO, Amare, and Dwight's of the NBA? Hell even Al Jefferson & Ike Diogu prolly would scare him to death. The problem with him is, he doesn't use his other abilities to his advantage, like his speed and height.


 Well there arent many PF's who weigh 310 pounds. I think Aldrige would fair better against KG, Jo and Dwight who all hover around 260 then just some big slab of meat like Glen Davis. I just think that Aldrige had a bad game against LSU, and give some credit to Davis who had a fabolous college career and was a problem for a lot of good Fowards in College. If you want to bring up A;driges bad game then why dont you bring up Thomas's game against UCLA where he was pretty much outplayed by Luc Richard Mbah a Moute.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

HKF said:


> Man if the Bulls mess this draft up by taking Morrison or Thomas, I will be laughing. Thomas still doesn't even have a position.


 I will be very Happy if the Bulls end up with either Aldrige or Morrison, but Thomas is a big time project. I dont know why so many people are afraid of Morrison, there is no doubt in my head that hes a much better scorer right now then Loul Deng and Nocioni. Nocioni has proved that he can play the PF spot and Loul Deng is versatile enough to play SG and SF so why not take Morrison who has never scored under double digits all of last season! You need scorers in this league to compete, Sure defense is great but look how far it took Memphis in the Playoffs.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

Lets take another jump shooter! I don't care if he has size, he doesn't defend well and doesn't rebound. Larry Bird he is not.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> If you want to bring up A;driges bad game then why dont you bring up Thomas's game against UCLA where he was pretty much outplayed by Luc Richard Mbah a Moute.


Halleluejah. On top of that, Thomas only had one really good game in the tournament and had a couple of good moments against Duke.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Halleluejah. On top of that, Thomas only had one really good game in the tournament and had a couple of good moments against Duke.


But in those good moments he completely changed the game for LSU. Now I'm not saying I want to draft him, but he is a game changing player, no doubt about that. I don't think the energy he brings on the court should be underestimated in any way either, chemistry and competitive fire can win a lot of games in basketball, or any other sport for that matter.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> But in those good moments he completely changed the game for LSU. Now I'm not saying I want to draft him, but he is a game changing player, no doubt about that. I don't think the energy he brings on the court should be underestimated in any way either, chemistry and competitive fire can win a lot of games in basketball, or any other sport for that matter.


Just because your a game changer in College that doesnt mean your going to be a game changer in the NBA, if that was the case then Dee Brown and Jerry MacNamera will be big time game changers in the NBA. I remember when Tyson Chandlers Fire and will to win was going to be a plus for the Bulls, yeah its nice but if you cant put up numbers then your just going to be another Tyson Chandler.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Just because your a game changer in College that doesnt mean your going to be a game changer in the NBA, if that was the case then Dee Brown and Jerry MacNamera will be big time game changers in the NBA. I remember when Tyson Chandlers Fire and will to win was going to be a plus for the Bulls, yeah its nice but if you cant put up numbers then your just going to be another Tyson Chandler.


Point taken. However, I do think that some people are being too hard on Thomas. He is as athletically gifted as anyone in the last five drafts, and he doesn't have stone hands like Tyson. He showed an okay jumpshot in the tourney, and I think a good strenght program under an NBA trainer would do wonders for him. His shotblocking instincts in the post are excellent, and I don't see why he wouldn't also block a lot of shots in the league.

Thomas is a work in progress, but he has the potential to be great. A guy like Morrison has his shot and his killer instinct, but he's athletically challenged to say the least, and he'll probably be eaten alive by guys like Bowen in his first season in the NBA, both on offense and defense. I think Morrison will be a good player at some point, but when you think of how fast the NBA game is being played these days, he will need a lot of time to adapt. Thomas probably won't need that.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Just because your a game changer in College that doesnt mean your going to be a game changer in the NBA/QUOTE]
> 
> and just because you're a TOP scorer in college doesn't mean you'll be a TOP scorer in the Pro's....J.J. Reddick will be a prime example..


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well there arent many PF's who weigh 310 pounds. I think Aldrige would fair better against KG, Jo and Dwight who all hover around 260 then just some big slab of meat like Glen Davis. I just think that Aldrige had a bad game against LSU, and give some credit to Davis who had a fabolous college career and was a problem for a lot of good Fowards in College. If you want to bring up A;driges bad game then why dont you bring up Thomas's game against UCLA where he was pretty much outplayed by Luc Richard Mbah a Moute.


5pts, 6rebs & 3blks in 17 minutes....

He barely played that game cuz of his idiotic coach....

where u get this whole OUTPLAYED **** is beyond me...


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> 5pts, 6rebs & 3blks in 17 minutes....
> 
> He barely played that game cuz of his idiotic coach....
> 
> where u get this whole OUTPLAYED **** is beyond me...


 I think the Whole Coach excuse is and was one of the dumbest excuses as to why he played. The point was that Thomas was in foul trouble and could not stay on the floor, plain and simple.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

LegoHat said:


> A guy like Morrison has his shot and his killer instinct, but he's athletically challenged to say the least, and he'll probably be eaten alive by guys like Bowen in his first season in the NBA, both on offense and defense. I think Morrison will be a good player at some point, but when you think of how fast the NBA game is being played these days, he will need a lot of time to adapt. Thomas probably won't need that.


 I agree with almost everything you said about Thomas, hes a great athleate and has huge upside, but it doesnt change the fact that A guy like thomas will take 4-5 years to develop into a legit star in this league. I understand the stuff your saying about Morrison, but look at Andres Nocioni hes another playe who people thought he was going to be to slow to play SF and not a great shooter and not a great athleate and hes improved greatly in 2 seasons. Morrison can be a similar player only with a devastating offensive game. 

For to many years We are seeing uber athletic SF's comming out of College and Highschool only to not suceed in the league because they cant shoot. Adam Morrison is the tottall opposite, Morrison can shoot and score in a league full average shooters Adam Morrison can be a huge addition to the Bulls and can be turn into a great player as well. If anything Morrison probably has a greater chance of being a SuperStar over Thomas.


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

We're probably on the same page, although I don't think Thomas needs 4-5 years to become a legit player in the league. As for who will be the bigger star, I guess only time will tell.

I like the Nocioni comparison, and when it comes to Morrison, I'm not ruling anything out. If his game translates well to the pros and he can get his shot off, then he'll probably end up as a star.


----------



## p_s (Jul 21, 2004)

I am an infrequent poster but...

Someone wrote that Aldridge said that he didn't want to bang with Davis... Why should he? That wasn't his advantage. He should have faced up on him and shot over the smaller man. That makes perfect sense to me. 

As for the idea of him being dominated. I ACTUALLY watched Marcus Camby dominate Tim Duncan way back in 1995. Camby has hardly been the pro that Duncan was. I think that you have to look at the players measureable as well as his stats. 

here's the link http://umasshoops.com/games/1995-96/1206wakeforest/ 


While Thomas looks good, he scares me. He could either be Amare-lite or he could be Tyson-esque. I think that we have a clearer read on LA. I also think that the dust will settle after workouts. If Aldridge will not work out against Thomas or vice-versa, then I think that the decision remains muddled.


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

Morrison is a tough, hard working, smart, vocal, team leader who can give a team 20+ points per game and open up the game with his outside shooting. If anyone doesn't think this kid will continue to work his *** off to become a better passer/defender you are kidding yourself. This kid will thrive in a Skiles/Pax system and you guys know it. We can address post players in Free Agency, but watching the Miami series, the one problem we had was that we had no leader to take over the game like Miami has. When we need a basket who do you give it to? Anyone who is hot is what we do now. If we had a consistant 20+ ppg player it would change the way teams defend us and help get players like Hinrich/Gordon/Noc open more. I we draft Morrison with the Knicks pick, and trade Luol + 2nd pick for a legit big man.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

4door said:


> Morrison is a tough, hard working, smart, vocal, team leader who can give a team 20+ points per game and open up the game with his outside shooting. If anyone doesn't think this kid will continue to work his *** off to become a better passer/defender you are kidding yourself. This kid will thrive in a Skiles/Pax system and you guys know it. We can address post players in Free Agency, but watching the Miami series, the one problem we had was that we had no leader to take over the game like Miami has. When we need a basket who do you give it to? Anyone who is hot is what we do now. If we had a consistant 20+ ppg player it would change the way teams defend us and help get players like Hinrich/Gordon/Noc open more. I we draft Morrison with the Knicks pick, and trade Luol + 2nd pick for a legit big man.


There arent many big men in this league that are worth Deng and the 16 pick, for one players like Amare, Bosh, J'Oneal, etc arent available as of this moment and you just dont trade Deng and the 16 pick to a team in your same division. I agree with everything you said about Morrison, Chicago and Morrison are a match made for eachother. The Bulls are doing fine, they made the playoffs and took the second best team in the east to 6 games, drafting Morrison and O'Bryant or Shelden Williams plus signing Pryzbilla will make us a top 5 team in the east next season and will almost make us a legit contender for the Eastern Conference Finals game. 

Iam sold on you dont trade for Superstars you Draft them Theory.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

p_s said:


> I am an infrequent poster but...
> 
> Someone wrote that Aldridge said that he didn't want to bang with Davis... Why should he? That wasn't his advantage. He should have faced up on him and shot over the smaller man. That makes perfect sense to me.


Shooting over the smaller defender is ONE thing, but settling for 15-20 turnaround jumpers over a guy 4-5 inches shorter than you is something else COMPLETELY. He had ADVANTAGE and didn't make use of it. He was SCARED and it was quite obvious. Another thing, you don't PUBICALLY state what you're fear is going into a game with your next opponent. He said that and guess what? Davis BANGED down low every opprotunity he got against Aldridge.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I can see Paxson taking Morrison. I have said this before. The kid has a love for the game and tenacity that Skiles and Pax would love and admire. That being said, when would he play? He won't play much this year. Deng and Nocioni has the SF position covered! Nocioni can play pf, but aren't we goint to address the pf/c spot this summer? So Nocioni's minutes will be cut at pf and we need him on the floor more than not! 

For shear depth, drafting Morrison would be fine. But he won't play more than 10 minutes a game his first year or two! Unless Pax trades Deng or Nocioni and I cant see why he would do that. 

We need bigmen. But if we get the 4th or 5th pick this year I can see the Bulls taking Morrison. It would not surprise me one bit.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Shooting over the smaller defender is ONE thing, but settling for 15-20 turnaround jumpers over a guy 4-5 inches shorter than you is something else COMPLETELY. He had ADVANTAGE and didn't make use of it. He was SCARED and it was quite obvious. Another thing, you don't PUBICALLY state what you're fear is going into a game with your next opponent. He said that and guess what? Davis BANGED down low every opprotunity he got against Aldridge.


 I dont understand why you use the word scared or afraid, Aldrige just dint want to bang low in the post with a man who weighs around 310 pounds! Heck there arent many 300 pounders in the NBA and Glen Davis used that to his advantage. Aldrige dint face to many 300 pounders and I beilieve that 9-10 times Aldrige wins the battle between Davis and Aldrige. But to say that he was Flat out Afraid of Davis is just wrong. Aldrige did not back down one bit against one of the most physically intimidating Centers in Shelden Williams, the point here is that Davis had a first game advantage. Aldrige will bulk up in the summer and in time will be able to handle the bigger bodies. 

I will take my chances with the 6'11 240 pound Aldrige against say J'Oneal or Shaq over 6'9 215 Tyrus Thomas who will get Killed in the NBA at the PF spot if he doesnt add atleast 20 pounds of muscle.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

no offense...but you'd have to be absolutely nuttz to think that there's any chance Paxson's gonna draft him...

he already said the team needs a Veteran, a defensive minded 2-guard and big's...

Morrison is NONE of the above...Nocioni's recent breakout series killed ANY chance of Morrison ever fitting a Bulls Jersey


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I can see Paxson taking Morrison. I have said this before. The kid has a love for the game and tenacity that Skiles and Pax would love and admire. That being said, when would he play? He won't play much this year. Deng and Nocioni has the SF position covered! Nocioni can play pf, but aren't we goint to address the pf/c spot this summer? So Nocioni's minutes will be cut at pf and we need him on the floor more than not!
> 
> For shear depth, drafting Morrison would be fine. But he won't play more than 10 minutes a game his first year or two! Unless Pax trades Deng or Nocioni and I cant see why he would do that.
> 
> We need bigmen. But if we get the 4th or 5th pick this year I can see the Bulls taking Morrison. It would not surprise me one bit.


Well who would have thought a back up PG who was drafted in the second round out of duke would play as many minutes as he has for the Chicago Bulls. Duhon is a career bench player and yet he gets tons of minutes under Skiles, Morrison is much more talented then Duhon and has much more upside over Nocioni so why would it be hard to believe that he will get his minutes. I think Nocioni proved to everyone that he can play PF in this league and be pretty good at it. Again I would love to see a big lineup of 

C- Pryzbilla 7'0
PF- Nocioni 6'7
SF- Morrison 6'8
SG- Deng 6'9
PG- Hinrich 6'3

The thing i love so much about Morrison is that hes so fired up, hes such a gamer. He will not take negative statements from Skiles and ***** about it. He will just come at you over and over and over. I dont know if i can say that Aldrige or Thomas can deal with the way things are run in Chicago. Skiles and Pax hold the ultimate power and some players can deal with that. What separates Morrison from everyone else in the draft is his Will to Win at ALL COSTS. Morrison is a notch below Jordans will to win. But nobody will ever come close to Jordans obsesion with winning at all costs.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> no offense...but you'd have to be absolutely nuttz to think that there's any chance Paxson's gonna draft him...
> 
> he already said the team needs a Veteran, a defensive minded 2-guard and big's...
> 
> Morrison is NONE of the above...Nocioni's recent breakout series killed ANY chance of Morrison ever fitting a Bulls Jersey


What breakout?! I what are you smoking! Nocioni had a nice series yes, but was it OMG he just flat out dominated Lebron Esque.. NO. If thats the Case then Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich had great series also. Nocioni did well not taking anything away from him, but he was far from what the Bulls needed to win the series. If you think Pax is going to pass on Morrison just because Nocioni had a decent series against a pathetic perimiter defense then you got to be smoking something.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

Um...

what makes u think MORRISON can deal with the "No D, No Play" rule set here?

There's no way Morrison will be a Bull, I could care less how much "FIRE" he has for the game. Mark Madsen's a very passionate guy, what exactly does that mean? nothing. It's nice to see but that doesn't mean he's gonna be some OUTSTANDING player because of it.

Let the pipdream go


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

thebizkit69u said:


> What breakout?! I what are you smoking! Nocioni had a nice series yes, but was it OMG he just flat out dominated Lebron Esque.. NO. If thats the Case then Ben Gordon and Kirk Hinrich had great series also. Nocioni did well not taking anything away from him, but he was far from what the Bulls needed to win the series. If you think Pax is going to pass on Morrison just because Nocioni had a decent series against a pathetic perimiter defense then you got to be smoking something.


lol

The funny thing is, you're talking as if Morrison is the NEXT GREAT SF. If he was, he'd be the #1 pick, BARNONE. Pax would take Noc over Morrison ANYDAY and if you don't believe so, you're nuttier than this damn thread you made. Stop riding that kid's jock. I like Morrison too but he's not a SURE thing, so stop acting like it.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> Um...
> 
> what makes u think MORRISON can deal with the "No D, No Play" rule set here?
> 
> ...


You lost me at Madsen.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

The ROY said:


> lol
> 
> The funny thing is, you're talking as if Morrison is the NEXT GREAT SF. If he was, he'd be the #1 pick, BARNONE. Pax would take Noc over Morrison ANYDAY and if you don't believe so, you're nuttier than this damn thread you made. Stop riding that kid's jock. I like Morrison too but he's not a SURE thing, so stop acting like it.


Dude I never said he was the Next Great SF. And who knows if hes not going to be the #1 pick, I never said that Morrison is a sure thing but hes going to be a very good scorer in the league and that is something we need. As for the No D no play, do you really think a player like Morrison is not going to try to get better at the next level? Duhon plays and hes not a great defender, Nocioni plays and its not like hes Ron Artest, Chandler Plays and hes just awefull, Kirk is a very good defender but common you NEED SCORERS. 

Morrison will buy into the Bulls system.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

thebizkit69u said:


> Well who would have thought a back up PG who was drafted in the second round out of duke would play as many minutes as he has for the Chicago Bulls. Duhon is a career bench player and yet he gets tons of minutes under Skiles, Morrison is much more talented then Duhon and has much more upside over Nocioni so why would it be hard to believe that he will get his minutes. I think Nocioni proved to everyone that he can play PF in this league and be pretty good at it. Again I would love to see a big lineup of
> 
> C- Pryzbilla 7'0
> PF- Nocioni 6'7
> ...


and in order for Duhon to play as minutes as he plays is the fact that Kirk plays out-of-position at SG. Kirk is a pg. I like Duhon by the way! He has proven many "experts" wrong. 

Pargo is our third pg. I see Morrison getting Pargo minutes with this lineup. 

I see the bulls getting a big pf as well. I may be wrong. Pax may be satisfied with starting Nocioni at pf. We shall see. 

Anyway, Morrison won't start. Deng would with that lineup. At least to start the season. If Morrison starts over Deng, it would be for one of three reasons:

1. Deng was traded. 
2. Deng is hurt
3. Morrison out plays Deng in practice and in games. 

Early on I dont see #3 happening.

Let me be Crystal clear on this..(shades of Richard Nixon) I want a big man with the Knicks pick. Not Morrison. But as I said, I would not be shocked if we picked him. We can get a guard/swing man with our pick.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> and in order for Duhon to play as minutes as he plays is the fact that Kirk plays out-of-position at SG. Kirk is a pg. I like Duhon by the way! He has proven many "experts" wrong.
> 
> Pargo is our third pg. I see Morrison getting Pargo minutes with this lineup.
> 
> ...


 Well iam not expecting Morrison to start the season, but offcourse if we get the #1 or #2 pick then i would have to agree with drafting a big most likely Aldrige, but past 1-2 Morrison should be our pick, I dont see how can say Draft Shelden Williams with the #3 pick just because of a Need. Iam high on Morrison because hes the only player i have seen in College get NBA defenses trown at him and hes still scoring at will. Ive seen Morrison get triple teamed and hes still creates a shot, I cant say the same for Aldrige and Thomas.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

The ROY said:


> it's been reported by espn to DEATH that the bulls want Tyrus Thomas...


And that means it must be true, right?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

> And that means it must be true, right?


 :clap:


----------



## 4door (Sep 5, 2005)

thebizkit69u said:


> There arent many big men in this league that are worth Deng and the 16 pick, for one players like Amare, Bosh, J'Oneal, etc arent available as of this moment and you just dont trade Deng and the 16 pick to a team in your same division. I agree with everything you said about Morrison, Chicago and Morrison are a match made for eachother. The Bulls are doing fine, they made the playoffs and took the second best team in the east to 6 games, drafting Morrison and O'Bryant or Shelden Williams plus signing Pryzbilla will make us a top 5 team in the east next season and will almost make us a legit contender for the Eastern Conference Finals game.
> 
> Iam sold on you dont trade for Superstars you Draft them Theory.


How about...Deng/Sweetney+16 for Emeka Okafor? If they draft Thomas or Aldridge it might make Emeka expendable and Wallace can play the SG, Deng is also a Duke player so it would always help sell tickets. Okafor would be a huge replacement for Chandler and if we can trade Chandler for an expiring contract like Mo Taylor we would be in a great position for the future...I know this is just speculation, but i think it is possible and works.
bulls - before free agents
nocioni/morrison/okafor/gordon/hinrich...that is pretty good, no long term bad contracts either

bobcats - if reddick drops to 16 and they draft aldridge
pf may sweetney
sf deng jones
c aldridge breezec
sg wallace reddick
pg felton knight


----------



## HugeMinitz (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm taking Rudy Gay with first pick (1-5). No doubt about it.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Long thread for a fairly simple proposition.

Everyone's entitled to his/her opinion, particularly here. Mine is that, if Paxson takes Morrison with the Knicks' pick, I'll be shocked, big time. Most reasons have been given several times:

- Paxson's dying to use that pick in trade, so if he has his way, Paxson won't be taking anyone with that pick, 'cause it won't be his anymore.

- Morrison is not big, athletic or a good defender, three characteristics that are high on Paxson's wish list.

- Morrison plays SF, which happens to be a strong point of the current roster.

No doubt, Morrison is a VERY talented shooter/scorer who has worked hard to become the player he has become. He'll probably have some success as a scorer in the NBA and has the potential of being a crowd favorite...reminds me a lot of Wally Z. Just don't see him on the Bulls.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The scary thing is, what if we end up with the #4 or #5 pick?

As it stands right now, Aldridge and Thomas seemingly stand to go top 3, although this very well could change in the next month.

We need a big man in the worst way.


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> There arent many big men in this league that are worth Deng and the 16 pick, for one players like Amare, Bosh, J'Oneal, etc arent available as of this moment and you just dont trade Deng and the 16 pick to a team in your same division. I agree with everything you said about Morrison, Chicago and Morrison are a match made for eachother. The Bulls are doing fine, they made the playoffs and took the second best team in the east to 6 games, drafting Morrison and O'Bryant or Shelden Williams plus signing Pryzbilla will make us a top 5 team in the east next season and will almost make us a legit contender for the Eastern Conference Finals game.
> 
> Iam sold on you dont trade for Superstars you Draft them Theory.


I agree wholeheartedly! :clap: :clap:


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

4door said:


> How about...Deng/Sweetney+16 for Emeka Okafor? If they draft Thomas or Aldridge it might make Emeka expendable and Wallace can play the SG, Deng is also a Duke player so it would always help sell tickets. Okafor would be a huge replacement for Chandler and if we can trade Chandler for an expiring contract like Mo Taylor we would be in a great position for the future...I know this is just speculation, but i think it is possible and works.
> bulls - before free agents
> nocioni/morrison/okafor/gordon/hinrich...that is pretty good, no long term bad contracts either
> 
> ...


As of now I think Deng has much more trade value then Okafor, for one Okafor has still not played 1 full season, hes played 72 games as a rookie and only 26 this year while his scoring, rebs and FG% dropped as well this year. It seems like Okafor will never be a 100% healthy player and as of now trading away Deng who is 6'9 and can play with both his right and left hand is probably more valuable. That being said Okafor is a great defensive player who would fit in very nicely with the Bulls, But his health is an issue. In a perfect world you would love to trade Chandler and our #16 pick for Okafor and let them dream of an Aldrige Chandler front court, I would be super happy to see a Pryzbilla and Okafor front court, the bulls would lead the league in blocks and would be a top 3 NBA defense.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

HugeMinitz said:


> I'm taking Rudy Gay with first pick (1-5). No doubt about it.


I love Rudy Gay, when his game is on there is absolutley nobody that can stop him. Hes heads and shoulders above anyone in the Draft when Gay feels like showing up. Hes either going the be the next big super star or the next Demar Johnson. Hes a scary talent, think of Carmelo Anthony but with a better head on his shoulders. Trully he is a sleeping giant, Gay can turn into a sure fire 25 5 5 guy in only a few years or he can be a huge bust. Either way passing up on him can be a tough tough choice.

Ps. Could be a fake or not but take a look at Rudy Gay's Myspace page .

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=57616114


----------

